# Time of the Dead: A D&D zombie apocalypse adventure



## Doctor Doom (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi all,

I wanted to do a D&D zombie apocalypse one shot a few years ago and found there weren't many so I rolled my own. 
Since then I've run it a few times and players had fun so I wrote it up and put it on DMs Guild.
(I've never tried to publish something like this before so any feedback would be great, thanks!)









						-  | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

-




					www.dmsguild.com
				




_“The air is thick with darkness and mist. Just ahead there appears to be two dim, flickering green lights swaying back and forth. The lights move closer. Out of the darkness more appear. Soon a wall of these lights are in front of you moving closer and closer. You can now tell that the lights are attached to vaguely humanoid shapes…”
_
This adventure is a city based sandbox adventure where the player character must survive and escape a zombie apocalypse caused by a new type of monster: The Dead.
The adventure is designed for 4-6 characters of 1st level and takes about 3-4 hours to complete. Additional information and hooks are provided to build a larger zombie apocalypse campaign.

A New type of Monster: The Dead.
21 Dead + variants: Dead Beasts, Dead Humanoids, Dead Undead, Dead Fey, Dead Aberrations, Dead Giants, and a Dead Dragon!

Extensive rules and random tables for escaping a city overrun with Dead.
Encounter and faction story hooks for creating a full zombie apocalypse campgaign from Tier 1 to Tier 4.
6 Pre-Generated Player Characters.


----------



## Manchurian (Dec 19, 2019)

May I contribute to this gaming world and if you like please add it as cannon for This World?Really Have Some Extensive ideas on possible angles that add to this world and I would be honored if you would take a look at my suggestions?


----------

